# Fraunhofer-Forscher warnen vor Dropbox & Co.



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

*Fraunhofer-Institut warnt vor Online-Festplatten (Cloud-Speicher)*
Speicherplatz im Internet ist  einer Studie zufolge noch immer ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko. Das in  Darmstadt ansässige Fraunhofer-Institut für Sichere  Informationstechnologie (SIT) zeigt in einer am Montag vorgestellten  Untersuchung Mängel bei gleich sieben Dienstleistern auf, darunter auch  dem beliebten Anbieter Dropbox. "Der Nutzer kann nur darauf vertrauen,  dass Dropbox die Daten nicht einsehen will", sagte der  Fraunhofer-Forscher Michael Herfert der Nachrichtenagentur dapd.

 In seiner Studie kommt Herfert zu dem Schluss, dass Dropbox gleich  mehrere Sicherheitsstandards nicht erfüllt. So verschlüsselt der Dienst  den Forschern zufolge die Daten seiner gut 50 Millionen Nutzer nur beim  Transport zwischen den Computern, nicht aber, wenn diese auf den  Rechnern abgelegt sind. Herfert leitet den Forschungsbereich  Cloud-Sicherheit und kümmert sich damit um den Schutz von Daten im Netz.

Quelle:
Golem.de


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2012)

Große Überraschung! 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Dropbox aus den US und A kommt und die den Patriot Act haben...
Ich nutze den Dienst nicht, aber es sollte doch kein Problem sein, nochmal einen verschlüsselten Container über ein 3 rd Party Programm einzurichten, den man bei der Benutzung abgesehen von der Passwortabfrage nicht bemerkt?

Im Artikel steht ja nur was von Dateiweise verschlüsseln. Geht bestimmt einfacher


----------



## docdent (14. Mai 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Große Überraschung!
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Dropbox aus den US und A kommt und die den Patriot Act haben...
> Ich nutze den Dienst nicht, aber es sollte doch kein Problem sein, nochmal einen verschlüsselten Container über ein 3 rd Party Programm einzurichten, den man bei der Benutzung abgesehen von der Passwortabfrage nicht bemerkt?
> ...


 
Man kann in der Dropbox Truecrypt-Container-Dateien speichern, hat dann aber den Nachteil, dass die Synchronisation erst loslegt, wenn der Container wieder geschlossen wurde (Dismount). Das entspricht nicht gerade dem Komfort des permanenten Backups im Hintergrund, den man von Dropbox gewöhnt ist.

Alternativ kann man mit Boxcryptor arbeiten, das von den Dropbox-Dateien Inhalt und Namen verschlüsselt und dann in entschlüsselt einem virtuellen Laufwerk zur Verfügung stellt. Geht schön transparent, kostet aber im Vergleich zu Truecrypt massiv Performance, wenn auch nicht mehr so viel wie in der Anfangsversion, wo man sich beim Auflisten von Verzeichnisinhalten an seelige Diskettenzeiten erinnert fühlte.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, es wäre mir recht egal ob es Performance kostet. Denn für große Dateien fehlt schlicht noch die Bandbreite und so einen Clouddienst würde ich maximal als letzte Backupmethode für sehr wichtige Dokumente (=klein) nutzen.

Problematisch ist nur, dass die Masse sich um so etwas nicht kümmert.


----------



## Andrej (14. Mai 2012)

Ich nutze sowas nicht,weil mir die Klaut zu unsicher sind.


----------



## derP4computer (14. Mai 2012)

Ich nutze Dropbox, gut zu wissen, werde das weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. Mai 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich nutze sowas nicht,weil mir die Klauts zu unsicher sind.


 Sign.
Mir sind Clouds auch noch zu unsicher, aber nutze sie beispielsweise bei Steam.


----------



## SaKuL (14. Mai 2012)

Wer wichtige bzw. Daten von ideeller Bedeutung durch das Internet kursieren lässt ist selbst Schuld!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich eine Cloud nutzen wollte, dann gäbs sie in Form eines kleinen Servers zu Hause!
Dann weiß ich was mit ihnen gemacht wird!


----------



## X Broster (14. Mai 2012)

Sollen die Deutschen doch mal selbst gescheite Programme für Endkunden präsentieren, bevor auf anderen rumgemeckert wird. 

Ich speichere da zwar auch meine privaten Daten, aber keine streng vertraulichen, was Dropbox interessieren würde oder welche, die die Sicherheit eines Staates gefährden könnten.


----------



## oopepe (15. Mai 2012)

Unter Linux kann man einzelne Dateien (und nicht gleich einen ganzen Container) leicht mit EncFS verschlüsseln, damit wäre Dropbox dann wieder sicher.. 
Als Alternative kann man zb. mit ownCloud seinen eigenen Server aufsetzen. Dafür gibts auch Desktop Clients ala Dropbox für Linux und Windows.


----------



## Do Berek (15. Mai 2012)

Ja toll,hätt ich euch auch sagen können,aber auf mich hört ja wieder keiner...


----------



## Dolomedes (15. Mai 2012)

Ich find Dropbox toll, gerade für Daten unter Gnu ect.

Wer seine kontodaten bei Dropbox ablegt kann eh nicht lange drüber nachgedacht haben,...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2012)

Sehr überraschend.
Wobei die Tatsache dass die Dateien bei Dropbox "zu Hause" zumindest kurzzeitig entschlüsselt werden einen sehr einfachen Grund hat: Nur so kann man auf Duplikate Checken und entsprechend Speicherplatz sparen. Und davon lebt das DP-System, ansonsten wäre es deutlich teurer.


----------



## Iceananas (15. Mai 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Sollen die Deutschen doch mal selbst gescheite Programme für Endkunden präsentieren, bevor auf anderen rumgemeckert wird.


 
Und PCGH soll auch gefälligst schnellere Grakas produzieren, sobald die Performance schlecht ist? Logische Aussage.

@topic: dass die Dropbox nix für sensible Daten ist weiß sollte man wissen. Deswegen bin ich absolut gegen diesen Cloud-trend. Ich nutze zwar die Dropbox ab und zu, weil es praktisch ist, aber ich möchte nicht alles über Clouds (was wohl die Zukunftsvision einiger Firmen ist) machen.


----------



## AMD (15. Mai 2012)

Nunja, wer lagert schon wichtige Dinge in der Dropbox und Co? Wer das ggf. Passwörter usw. speichert ist selber Schuld!

Trotzdem ist es ein sehr sehr praktisches Programm. Wir nutzen die Dropbox in unserem Studiengang oft untereinander, einfach um ab und an Files zu tauschen. Das geht von Protokollen bis zu Scripten. Erleichert es einfach enorm und bei einer Datenpanne wären die Folgen wohl überschaubar.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. Mai 2012)

Komisch das sie Microsofts Skydrive nicht getestet haben.... 
Vorallem da Skydrive direkt in Windows 8 eingebunden werden soll würde mich das extrem interessieren.


----------



## AeroX (15. Mai 2012)

Naja.. Solang man da nix streng vertrauliches speichert ist's doch okay. 
Nutze zwar auch nur iCloud.


----------



## Kubiac (15. Mai 2012)

Wer auf Cloud-Diensten wichtige Daten ablegt, ist selbst schuld.
Ich persönlich habe meine eigene Cloud zu Hause auf meiner NAS. Unterwegs kann ich per VPN drauf zugreifen.


----------



## winpoet88 (15. Mai 2012)

Wichtige oder persönliche Daten haben in einer Cloud nichts verloren !!


Grüsse Winpo8T


----------



## FKY2000 (15. Mai 2012)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Wer auf Cloud-Diensten wichtige Daten ablegt, ist selbst schuld.
> Ich persönlich habe meine eigene Cloud zu Hause auf meiner NAS. Unterwegs kann ich per VPN drauf zugreifen.


 
Mach ich auch so ! 

Wer seine Daten Dritten anvertraut, kann NIE wissen, was damit geschieht ! 

Ausserdem sind die Daten technisch bedingt ja erstmal woanders und man muss eine Internetverbindung haben um an diese Daten zu kommen...was ist, wenn diese mal aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verfügbar ist? Dann kommt man nicht an die Daten. In der Theorie nett, aber auch nur für gewisse Anwendungsbereiche...z.B. Steam Cloud...das macht Sinn aber private Daten...naja


----------



## der_flamur (15. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Komisch das sie Microsofts Skydrive nicht getestet haben....
> Vorallem da Skydrive direkt in Windows 8 eingebunden werden soll würde mich das extrem interessieren.


 Finde ich allerdings auch sehr komisch..


----------



## D.m.x (15. Mai 2012)

Naja besonders sicher ist das nie, wie man im Juni letzten Jahres gesehen hat. Da war es für 4 Stunden möglich sich mit einem beliebigen Passwort anzumelden. Eigentlich der Super Gau, nutze den Service aber selbst auch. Die ganz wichtigen Sachen hab ich in einen Truecrypt Container.


----------



## docdent (15. Mai 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Naja, es wäre mir recht egal ob es Performance kostet. Denn für große Dateien fehlt schlicht noch die Bandbreite und so einen Clouddienst würde ich maximal als letzte Backupmethode für sehr wichtige Dokumente (=klein) nutzen.
> 
> Problematisch ist nur, dass die Masse sich um so etwas nicht kümmert.


 
Das Problem bei Boxcryptor sind *gerade *die *kleinen Dateien*! Bei einigen hundert Dateien im Verzeichnis dauert es nun 10-20 Sekunden, bis das Verzeichnis angezeigt wird - bis zu Version 1.1 war es sogar Minuten! Wohlgemerkt auf einer SSD! Mit der Dropbox kann man übrigens auch mit großen Dateien gut arbeiten. Ich habe regelmäßig MS Publisher-Dateien,  die wegen der Bilder schnell 50MB groß werden, und die synchronisiert die Dropbox brav im Hintergrund. Dann dauert der Upload halt mal 20 Minuten - ist ja egal.

Ja, das mangelnde Problembewustsein ist schon ein echtes Problem. Früher dachte ich auch so nach dem Motto: "Ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen" und "Wer interesseiert sich schon für meine privaten Daten"... Aber nach einigen heilsamen Erfahrungen bin ich da inzwischen etwas vorsichtiger.


----------



## docdent (15. Mai 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Mach ich auch so !
> 
> Wer seine Daten Dritten anvertraut, kann NIE wissen, was damit geschieht !
> 
> Ausserdem sind die Daten technisch bedingt ja erstmal woanders und man muss eine Internetverbindung haben um an diese Daten zu kommen...was ist, wenn diese mal aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verfügbar ist? Dann kommt man nicht an die Daten.


 
Das schöne an der Dropbox ist aber, dass man die Daten sehr wohl auch lokal gespeichert hat. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil gegenüber dem früheren Vorreiter Teamdrive und selbstgestrickten Lösungen via NAS und VPN. Kein Internet - keine Daten. Bei Dropbox wird alles lokal gespeichert  und ist damit auch offline verfügbar - nur die Synchronisation fehlt natürlich ohne Internet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Mai 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich nutze sowas nicht,weil mir die Klaut zu unsicher sind.


 
die Klaut  das sprich bände

Ich habe NAS mit FTP Home das reicht und gehört nur mir, mir ganz alleine.


----------



## optikboom (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würd lieber nen Festplattenausfall riskieren, als das meine Daten im Inet auftauchen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2012)

docdent schrieb:


> Das schöne an der Dropbox ist aber, dass man die Daten sehr wohl auch lokal gespeichert hat. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil gegenüber dem früheren Vorreiter Teamdrive und selbstgestrickten Lösungen via NAS und VPN. Kein Internet - keine Daten. Bei Dropbox wird alles lokal gespeichert und ist damit auch offline verfügbar - nur die Synchronisation fehlt natürlich ohne Internet.



Und wo ist dann der sinn? das ich überall wo ich bin auf meine daten zugreifen kann? Ich hoffe echt langsam, dass mehr menschen überfahren werden weil die nicht mehr den Blick vom Handy/Smartphone lassen können. Ich finde es lächerlich und befremdlich wenn man draußen rum läuft und seine Pinnwand auf facebook updatet. Leute ihr seit doch gerade draußen und unter menschen wozu ein social network? Kein wunder das Deutschlands Geburtenrate zurück geht, denn so verlernt man einfach mal einen Menschen anzusprechen. Arme kranke schizophrene Welt.

Das aller einzige was Cloud ist was ich nutze sind savegames bei Steam, mehr wird es aber nie werden. Wenn jemand ne datei von mir will kann er auch zu mir kommen, da gibt es sogar Kaffee und Kekse dazu - kann das die Cloud auch?


----------



## FKY2000 (15. Mai 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann der sinn? das ich überall wo ich bin auf meine daten zugreifen kann? Ich hoffe echt langsam, dass mehr menschen überfahren werden weil die nicht mehr den Blick vom Handy/Smartphone lassen können. Ich finde es lächerlich und befremdlich wenn man draußen rum läuft und seine Pinnwand auf facebook updatet. Leute ihr seit doch gerade draußen und unter menschen wozu ein social network? Kein wunder das Deutschlands Geburtenrate zurück geht, denn so verlernt man einfach mal einen Menschen anzusprechen. Arme kranke schizophrene Welt.
> 
> Das aller einzige was Cloud ist was ich nutze sind savegames bei Steam, mehr wird es aber nie werden. Wenn jemand ne datei von mir will kann er auch zu mir kommen, da gibt es sogar Kaffee und Kekse dazu - kann das die Cloud auch?


 
bin ich also doch nicht alleine


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2012)

Zum glück, sonst würde ich mir gedanken machen. Ich will nämlich nicht in eine zukunft blicken in der man seine persönlichkeit einfach ins Datennetz übertragen kann. Das fände ich total Creepy.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann der sinn? das ich überall wo ich bin auf meine daten zugreifen kann?


Genau darin. So kann ich in der Uni am Laptop arbeiten und zu Hause (fast) Unterbrechungsfrei am deutlich potenteren Desktop weiter machen. Wird der Ordner dann noch mit anderen Usern geteilt bekomme ich auch noch deren Änderungen "live" mit(bzw. die meine).


----------



## System_Crasher (15. Mai 2012)

In der Cloud sollte man allgemein keine wichtige Dateien und Dokumente ablegen.

Wer etwas mehr Sicherheit will, der kann sich ja bei einer deutschen oder schweizer Cloud Dienst anmelden.
Diese koste aber etwas sind aber sicherer, besonders was Datenschutz anbelangt.
In Deutschland sind ja die Datenschutzbestimmungen ja viel Strenger als in Amerika.
Jeder muss selbst entscheiden ob er bereit ist zu bezahlen.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Mai 2012)

Also sensible datein immer lockal am PC enyrpten "lagern". Unencrypted kann man in die cloud laden, wo man selber sagt das dürfen 3te lesen.
Ich finde eine gute Alternative zu BoxCryptor, ist cloudfogger  100% freeware


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Mai 2012)

Tja Fraunhofer Institut, die C'T ist euch leider zuvorgekommen  (wenn auch mit Google Cloud)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docdent (16. Mai 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann der sinn? das ich überall wo ich bin auf meine daten zugreifen kann? Ich hoffe echt langsam, dass mehr menschen überfahren werden weil die nicht mehr den Blick vom Handy/Smartphone lassen können. Ich finde es lächerlich und befremdlich wenn man draußen rum läuft und seine Pinnwand auf facebook updatet. Leute ihr seit doch gerade draußen und unter menschen wozu ein social network? Kein wunder das Deutschlands Geburtenrate zurück geht, denn so verlernt man einfach mal einen Menschen anzusprechen. Arme kranke schizophrene Welt....


Ich bin keineswegs einer die "always-on" Freaks. Dennoch ist die Dropbox praktisch:

Ich brauche meine Daten in der Arbeit, Daheim und auf dem Laptop, wenn ich bei Sitzungen auswärts bin. Da bin ich ganz froh, dass ich im Zweifelsfall immer "alles" dabei habe und ich manuell herumkopieren muss, so wie früher. Wie leicht vergisst man etwas, oder ändert etwas auf dem einen PC und vergisst das auf die anderen zu übertragen...

Zugegebenermaßen kleine Spezialanwendung: Auf dem iPad habe ich immer meine Notensammlung dabei, falls ich mal die Papiernoten vergessen habe, oder der Pfarrer mit die falsche Liednummer für den Sonntag mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## StefanKFG (16. Mai 2012)

Fast 1 Milliarde Facebook Accounts zeigen, dass Datenschutz einfach garnicht gewünscht ist . Ob da jetzt ne Sicherheitslücke bei Dropbox ist, fällt doch dann garnicht mehr ins Gewicht. Und ja, ich bin ebenfalls bei Facebook registriert und nein, mir ist Datenschutz nicht egal. Ich wollte nur auf dieses Paradoxon aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Septimus (17. Mai 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Zum glück, sonst würde ich mir gedanken machen. Ich will nämlich nicht in eine zukunft blicken in der man seine persönlichkeit einfach ins Datennetz übertragen kann. Das fände ich total Creepy.


 
Dachte schon der gesunde Menschenverstand stirbt langsam aber sicher aus. Bin übrigens auch dafür das mehr Miteinander geredet wird als übereinander zu twittern und wie der ganze Mist heisst. 

Daten irgendwo in die Cloud schieben, dann kann ich meine Daten auch gleich offen aus dem Fenster werfen. Wer immer noch meint dann verschlüsselt man das halt, irrt sich etwas. 
Die Firmen die ihre Verschlüsselungssoftware auf den Markt werfen haben für jedes Programm ihre Hintertüren um eben lt. Patriot Act den Behörden jederzeit Zugriff drauf gewähren zu können.
Eben aus diesem Grund kommt mir auch kein Windows8 auf den Pc, ich mag es nicht wegen jedem Handgriff im Internet zu landen, sei es das ich nen Image brennen möchte daraf klicke und Windoof mich erstmal ins Internet verweist bevor ich manuell die Interne Brennroutine starten muß.

Ihr seid viel zu sehr aufs Internet fixiert und merkt gar nicht was Real um euch entgeht, ich hab zu lange im Internet gelebt und mache gerade meine Entziehungskur, lebe lieber mit Mitmenschen um mich herum die ich ansehen und mit ihnen Real lachen kann. Ist ein wirklich tolles Leben ohne Eiphone, und Tablet die mir alle Naselang auf die Nüsse gingen und mich sogar von der Arbeit abgehalten haben.


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Mai 2012)

Denke, auch irgendwo wird bei immer mehr Menschen die Grenze zwischen gesundem Benutzen des Internets zur Informationsbeschaffung und Teilnahme an sozialen Netzwerken (die grundsätzlich bei maßvoller, nachdenklicher und sorgfältiger Nutzung nicht per sé schlecht sind) und übermäßigem, zwanghaften Online-Drang überschritten. 
Gerade junge Menschen, die es schon fast nicht mehr anders kennen, sind hier betroffen, ich erlebe es täglich in meinem Umfeld, wie sich Prioritäten und Verhaltensweisen der jungen Generation verschoben haben. 
Oftmals liegt auch keine technische Kenntnis vor, wie was genau funktioniert und was womit zusammenhängt, gerade auch was das Veröffentlichen von persönlichen Daten auf facebook und co und damit auch Cloud-Hoster (facebook ist auch eine sog. "Cloud") angeht.
Ich denke mir immer: a) fky2000, bist Du so wichtig, das sämtliche Leute wissen müssen, was du gerade machst, ob du Hunger hast oder müde bist? und b) würdest du das auch an den Marktplatz (der reale hier im Ort !) anschlagen?

Neulich habe ich bspw. auf Facebook mitverfolgt, wie sich Teenies (max. 17 Jahre alt) auf vulgärste und übelste Art im "öffentlichen" Chat beleidigt haben...das hebt alles auf ein anderes ungesundes Niveau !!

btw: Warum hat Facebook kein "word-violence-blocker" ?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. Mai 2012)

docdent schrieb:


> Ich bin keineswegs einer die "always-on" Freaks. Dennoch ist die Dropbox praktisch:
> 
> Ich brauche meine Daten in der Arbeit, Daheim und auf dem Laptop, wenn ich bei Sitzungen auswärts bin. Da bin ich ganz froh, dass ich im Zweifelsfall immer "alles" dabei habe und ich manuell herumkopieren muss, so wie früher. Wie leicht vergisst man etwas, oder ändert etwas auf dem einen PC und vergisst das auf die anderen zu übertragen...
> 
> Zugegebenermaßen kleine Spezialanwendung: Auf dem iPad habe ich immer meine Notensammlung dabei, falls ich mal die Papiernoten vergessen habe, oder der Pfarrer mit die falsche Liednummer für den Sonntag mitgeteilt hat.



Da frage ich mich immer, ob das bevor es die Cloud gab anscheinend nicht ohne gegangen ist und wir nirgends wirklich arbeiten konnten. Es zeigt sich der mensch wird nicht immer inovativer sondern einfach Faul!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2012)

Natürlich ging es vorher auch mit dem Datenaustausch. Aber eben nicht so komfortabel. Und warum soll man unnötig auf Komfort verzichten?


----------

